# Pas de contact dans Airdrop



## Val Oche (1 Janvier 2017)

Bonjour à tous!

Une petite question en ce début d'année (que je souhaite excellente à tous!!)

Que ce soit dans mon Mac ou sur mon iPhone ou sur l'iPad de ma femme, personne n'apparait dans la fenêtre Airdrop du Finder du Mac. 
Idem sur l'iPad, sur l'iPhone personne n'apparait lorsque l'on veut partager quoi que ce soit. 

Pourtant tous les appareils sont tous les uns à côté des autres, 
Le Wifi et le Bluetooth son bien branchés sur tous les appareils,
tous ce petit monde est bien connecté au réseau wifi de la maison. 
Tous les appareils sont compatibles avec Airdrop : iPad Air 2, iPhone 5C et Macbook Pro de 2011 avec chacun les dernières versions de logiciel.
J'ai également essayé avec l'activation de Airdrop pour les iBidules à "Tous le monde" et pas seulement à "Mes contacts", ça n'a rien changé. 

Vous auriez une idée de là où ça coince?

Merci


----------



## Val Oche (2 Janvier 2017)

Tiens je m'aperçois d'un truc, dans la fenêtre d'Airdrop du Finder, je n'ai pas dans le bas de la fenêtre, les options "Contacts uniquement" ou "Tout le monde" dans "M'autoriser à être détecté par " avec pourtant un Macbook Pro debut 201, censé être compatible.

Donc logique ça ne peut pas fonctionner. Comment fais t'on pour faire apparaitre ces options???


----------



## kaos (10 Janvier 2017)

J'ai souvent eu à cliquer sur "la personne est introuvable" puis "rechercher un ancien mac" pourtant , les deux Mac's sont sous El capitan , un MBP 2012 et un iMac Rétina machin ....

Allez comprendre .....



Les options dont tu parles sont en bas par défaut et il suffit de cliquer dessus.


----------



## lineakd (11 Janvier 2017)

@Val Oche , car ton MacBook Pro de 2011 n'a pas de Bluetooth 4.0.


----------



## frankyss (12 Avril 2020)

Bonjour, 

Je voulais savoir si on en était toujours au même point concernant le sujet ? 
J'ai le même souci..mais apparemment ce n'est toujours pas possible ? 

Je n'ai aucun contact qui s'affiche dans mon airdrop ....tout fonctionne de tablette à Iphone sauf pour mon imac... 
je n'ai pas de contact rien...c'est le néant. 

Merci du retour 
Et Joyeuses Pâques à tous  ! 

Franck


----------

